# Letting go my leucomelas(Local Only)



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Due to unfortunate circumstances, I am looking to give away my leucs. I am not looking to break up the frogs *
*. These frogs are looking for a good home. 

I have:
1.0.1 Blackjungle Line Luecomelas 
The two frogs were purchase from the 2011 Frog Day from Jeremy Huff

0.0.3 Tim Heath Line "Chocolate" Leucomelas 
Purchased from Tim Heath in 2012



Looking for a local buyer. I can deliver from Westchester,New York to nearby buyer. I can be reach at [email protected]


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

whatever your circumstances, it has to be difficult to have to give up your frogs...am sympathtic to your decision.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

e-mail sent


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Judy S said:


> whatever your circumstances, it has to be difficult to have to give up your frogs...am sympathtic to your decision.


Most definitely it's hard to let them go. It's amazing we have a dart frog community who are there to help.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll take the leucs of you still have them. I don't need the tanks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

joshbaker14t said:


> I'll take the leucs of you still have them. I don't need the tanks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Im taking them. Thanks!


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Are these still available??


----------

